# Outdoor Furniture



## hgiljr (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello... I have an outdoor furniture set which is under a roof and about 1 year old. Not sure what kind of wood it is to be honest... The center table is beginning to fade somewhat since it gets direct sunlight from sunrise till about 1pm. What can I do to bring it back to life? Do I have to sand, restain and then seal it? Do I use a type of oil to bring it back to life? Any info or help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Sunshine like water always wins sooner or later. I have been testing a product that is UV cured and so far its lasted four years on two window boxed that face due south. This is very very expensive.

Jerry


----------



## hgiljr (Jun 26, 2008)

Besides your very, very expensive product that probably is worth then my furniture, any ideas of what I can do? Again just looking for something to give it that original kick... Thanks


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

First of all it isn't my product . I am not connected in any way. What is the finish on the table ?.

Jerry


----------



## hgiljr (Jun 26, 2008)

Finish is just a stain but the table now has a dull color unlike the chairs since the sun does not directly hit them... Thanks


----------



## gto (Jul 14, 2008)

It would be best if you could upload a pic. We just power washed a Teak set of tables and chairs that where in really bad shape and then put a couple coats of Sikkens stain on them and they look great (normally would use Teak oil but the owner wanted a satin non oily finish)


----------



## hgiljr (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is a link with pictures. I think it is some type of hardwood. Made by Garden Oasis and purchased from Sears. Any help on how to refinish it would greatly be appreciated. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Thanks


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

These appear to be in pretty good shape. If it were me I would scuff sand with 180g and apply Waterlox out door varnish -not polyurethane- ,by the way the so called UV inhibitors are all gone in less than one year.

Jerry


----------



## gto (Jul 14, 2008)

I would use Teak oil what I like about Teak oil is it can penetrate deep into the wood does not build a film so when it wears out about a year in the sun you just wash again, lightly sand 180 grit is good and reapply. It is also easy to apply just wipe it on (use a brush to get in between boards then wipe off excess) but becarefull with the rags they are very combustible.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Teak oil is an oil(linseed),varnish(polyurethane)mineral spirits mix.

Jerry


----------



## jeerpete (Jul 19, 2008)

*Waterlox*

I have redwood picnic table that I made 20 years ago. I have always used a spar varnish and have never been happy with it. Too much sanding, plastic look to it.

Jerry, you said that you are testing something that has looked good for 4 years. Do you mean waterlox? 

You then reccommended Waterlox outdoor varnish. Do you mean their marine finish(tung oil) -

http://www.waterlox.com/desktopmodules/fathomecom/Catalog/ProductDetail.aspx?ct=27 

or marine sealer

http://www.waterlox.com/desktopmodules/fathomecom/Catalog/ProductDetail.aspx?ct=28? 

I've had my table and benches sanded for awhile and just can't put the same old stuff on. Any experince putting waterlox marine finish on redwood? 

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

While Waterlox is a good product it was not what I was referring to. The product I used was about $100.00 a gallon. and is cured with UV. I am not doing a commercial for this product, but if you want the name send me an Email.

Jerry


----------



## hgiljr (Jun 26, 2008)

Should I go with a teak oil or Boiled Linseed Oil after I give it a light sand? Thanks


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Neither would be my suggestion.

Jerry


----------



## hgiljr (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello all. So I went ahead and begin giving it a fine sand (220 grit) to remove raised grain from weathering. What happened was pretty much the stain used by the furniture company was just surface stain if that make sense. So I will go ahead and finish sanding and then use a semi transparent stain/seal. Am I on the right path using this method? If so should I go with a stain from Cabot or Sherwin WIlliams? or any other brand? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## gto (Jul 14, 2008)

Personally I would make this easy on myself and get done with this project and on to a new one. The easy way is go to the paint store buy the teak oil. If you do redo it every year it will be easier each time you won't have to prep it as much.


----------

